# Bedding



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you put under the trigger to keep it from having dirt build up under it?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

put wax paper over the trap


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

If freezing isn't a concern, use unscented toilet paper. It's much easier to work with than wax paper and comes in convenient squares.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been using a "trappers cap" for the last few years and i love them. also saw a video where they used hamburger patty paper it comes in 4x4 squares and it's waxed. you can get it from you local butcher real cheap just make sure its new not used.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Cotton or fiberglass insulation under the pan


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

bobcatbo said:


> Cotton or fiberglass insulation under the pan


I use polyfil.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Whats polyfil?? :huh: :idiot:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

bobcatbo said:


> Whats polyfil?? :huh: :idiot:


Stuff they put in pillows, stuffed animals, whatever. You can get a giant bag for a couple bucks at wally world.


----------

